# LFV-BW versagt nicht nur bei Anglern und Angeln, sondern auch beim Naturschutz



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*LFV-Baden-Württemberg versagt nicht nur bei Anglern und Angeln, sondern auch beim Naturschutz*​Kommentar

Wie unfähig der LFV Baden-Württemberg ist, haben wir ja schon mehrfach ausgeführt dargestellt und bewiesen, erste Vereine ziehen ja auch Konsequenzen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313

Und einmal mehr wurde das hier erneut bestätigt!

Auf einen Artikel der BNN (http://bnn.de/nachrichten/dem-ochsenfrosch-gehts-an-den-kragen) über Ochsenfrösche und deren Bekämpfung als invasive Art schreiben Marco Senftleben und Udo Metz (kennt ihr vom Politischen Fischereitag in Linkenheim, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196) einen Leserbrief, da im Artikel selber von Anglern und deren Hilfsangeboten -und wie sie vom Landratsamt  ausgebremst und beschissen wurden -  noch nicht mal die Rede war:
http://www.pressreader.com/germany/badische-neueste-nachrichten-karlsruhe/20160902/282295319636991

Ebenfalls wurde der LFV-BW per Mail von Marco Senftleben informiert.

Was aber eigentlich gar nicht nötig sein müsste, da Vizepräsident Schröder und LFV-Funktionäre wie Schönwitz etc. selber in betroffenen Vereinen sind und von daher schon von sich aus den Verband zum Handeln hätten bringen müssen.

Bis dato wurde nach meinen Infos weder der Eingang der Mail ((Di, 30.08.) mit angeforderter Lesebestätigung) vom Verband bestätigt noch ist auf den Verbandsseiten zum Thema etwas zu lesen (sollte jemand was finden, bitte Link schicken!!!) .

Sowenig wie es der Verband also schafft, Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen, Kinderangeln zu ermöglichen, eine vernünftige Kormoranreduzierung zu erreichen, Zugänge zu Gewässern zu erleichtern, Gewässersperrungen zurück zu nehmen, das Aalangelverbot weg zu bekommen, so wenig schaffen sie auch augenscheinlich in Medien und Politik/Behörden beim Thema Ochsenfrosch und Bekämpfung überhaupt nur vor zu kommen, obwohl die Vereine vor Ort sich nach Kräften bemühen..

Auch hier werden sie vom Verband augenscheinlich alleine gelassen und sind nicht mal ne Antwort auf die Mail wert.

*Verlassen*
Wer sich also auf den LFV-BW verlässt, der ist verlassen...

Als Angler, nicht als räuberischer Ochsenfrosch...................

Also besser (als Angler) den LFV-BW verlassen ....

(nettes Wortspielchen, gelle???)


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW versagt nicht nur bei Anglern und Angeln, sondern auch beim Naturschutz*

Bei mir ja..
Musst etwas warten, bis der sich aufbaut.
Noch jemand Probleme?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW versagt nicht nur bei Anglern und Angeln, sondern auch beim Naturschutz*

Alternativ den mal ausprobieren:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...636991&usg=AFQjCNGAHp8AngxY4chOxzy0iaZQ3FRvQw


----------



## Vanner (3. September 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW versagt nicht nur bei Anglern und Angeln, sondern auch beim Naturschutz*

Bei mir geht es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW versagt nicht nur bei Anglern und Angeln, sondern auch beim Naturschutz*

Danke für Rückmeldung..


----------



## Deep Down (3. September 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW versagt nicht nur bei Anglern und Angeln, sondern auch beim Naturschutz*

Ich hatte meinen Beitrag zwischenzeitlich gelöscht, da ich nur mal die cookies aktivieren musste, um den Beitrag zu lesen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW versagt nicht nur bei Anglern und Angeln, sondern auch beim Naturschutz*

Wie sagt Franz zu mir immer in solchen Fällen:
Normalerweise bist immer Du schuld, nicht der Computer ;-)))


----------

